# From Dust Stürzt beim Intro ab



## LU1J1X (14. Juli 2012)

*From Dust Stürzt beim Intro ab*

From Dust stürzt bei mir immer nach dem Ubisoft-Logo im Intro ab...
Hab versucht den Controller zu trennen, Virenschutz zu deaktivieren, Fraps auszuschalten, hilft alles nichts.
Ich hab auch Uplay neu installiert, aber der Fehler bleibt der gleiche.

Hat sonst jemand so ein Problem?
Ist ja recht aktuell mit dem Steam Summer Sale.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: From Dust Stürzt beim Intro ab*

Ja, ich hab auch das gleiche Problem. Voll zum


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: From Dust Stürzt beim Intro ab*

Genieße genau das selbe Problem. Wenn ichs allerdings im abgesicherten Modus(Rechtsklick oder so, da haste den zur Auswahl) starte dann funktionierts.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: From Dust Stürzt beim Intro ab*

Das ist doch bekloppt... 

Aber danke, ich werds mal testen. Mich ärgerts aber echt schon wieder, nen Ubisoft Game gekauft zu haben, und wenns nur ~3,50€ waren.... Selbst das ist anscheinend für Ubisoft-Games inzwischen noch zu viel.... 

Ich weiß eins auf jeden Fall. Ich werde mir in absehbarer Zeit GARANTIERT nicht auch nur ein einziges Ubisoft Game als Vollpreisgame holen, und selbst die reduzierten Games erst für <<10€ holen. 10€ ist für deren Games echt noch zu viel....


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: From Dust Stürzt beim Intro ab*

Naja hab mir über Steam 2 Spiele gekauft, beide von Ubisoft. Der Launcher stört mich jetzt nicht so extrem, eher das From Dust nur so startet bei mir und ich bei Assa Creed Revelations sofort nen Absturz bekommt wenn ich MSAA aktivier(egal ob 2x,4x oder 8x)


----------



## BabaYaga (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: From Dust Stürzt beim Intro ab*

Bah dieser Ubidreck hätte mich gerade fast zum Auszucken gebracht. Hab das Spiel mal bei nem Deal gekauft und wollte gerade zocken...
Hatte schon Game neu installiert, diesen Ubidrecksmüll neu installiert, alles nix gebracht, Game friert immer ein nach dem Logo.
Danke für den Tipp mit dem abgesicherten Modus, damit läufts jetzt. 

Die sollen uns nicht immer vollabern von wegen ihre Spiele kauft ja keiner. Wundert mich ja überhaupt nicht. Wenn ich ein Spiel dass schon lange ausgepatched ist auf aktueller Hardware und aktuellem OS zocken möchte, darf sowas einfach nicht sein. Grauenhaft! Naja, schauen wir mal ob wenigstens das Spiel Spaß macht...

[Edit]
Wasn das fürn Frustspiel.
30 FPS lock & immer wenn man mal aufn Desktop switched und zurück ins Spiel will friert der Mist wieder ein. Geh bitte was produzieren die für einen Rotz! bah.


----------

